# Penn torque 100



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

anyone have any experience casting this thing it looks like a all metal 525mag I am thinking about getting one if my ole lady lets me LOL thanks in advance for any comments and opinion on this reel 
:fishing:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

WestCoastMike said:


> anyone have any experience casting this thing it looks like a all metal 525mag I am thinking about getting one if my ole lady lets me LOL thanks in advance for any comments and opinion on this reel
> :fishing:


I have one and I LOVE it...it is like a 525 on steroids! Holds more line, too. Do NOT buy one locally. I got mine from Ebay, brand new in the box, for $100 less than retail. Loaded it with 50 lb PP braid! Go for it! Great drag too.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

It is a great looking rell, but is it magged or if not, what type of breaking system does it have?


----------



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah I just picked one up for $279 total so how much 20lb mono do you estimate it can hold it says 450yds of 12lb mono but I dont have enough fingers to do the math ...


----------



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

LIL red the 100 has the same system as a 525mag 
parts from the schematics list 525mag

:fishing:

302 302 525MAG Magnet Housing
302B 302B525MAG Magnet Control Button
302C 302C525MAG Magnet Ramp
302D 302D525MAG Magnet Spring (2 req.)
303 303 525MAG Magnet Button Screw


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Clicker?*

Is it better than the 525 Mag? I got 2 and they both Suck


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well. consider it a mag525

with a all metal frame. 
a bigger taller spool.

sand is its best friend... yes... sand.
"hi mr. sand, do you wish to grind me today?"

ISP is just another word for,,, same bridge plate. lol

but its a nice reel nevertheless.
especially if its still a Made in USA.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Magged Out said:


> Is it better than the 525 Mag? I got 2 and they both Suck


Yes...clicker is louder. It uses a metal clicker from the 155 Beachmaster.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ooeric said:


> well. consider it a mag525
> 
> with a all metal frame.
> a bigger taller spool.
> ...


ISP doesn't really refer to the bridge, but to the construction of the sideplate. The gears are a little different as well, and the ISP allows the gears to stay perfectly alligned, even with the drag locked down. It also has Penn's "Versa Drag" with 4 drag washers, rather than the 3 in the 525. Penn lists 25 lb. drag for the 100 vs. 15 lb. for the 525.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

WestCoastMike said:


> yeah I just picked one up for $279 total so how much 20lb mono do you estimate it can hold it says 450yds of 12lb mono but I dont have enough fingers to do the math ...


I have 380 yds of 50 lb PP on mine, not sure of the 20 lb. mono.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

WestCoastMike said:


> yeah I just picked one up for $279 total so how much 20lb mono do you estimate it can hold it says 450yds of 12lb mono but I dont have enough fingers to do the math ...


http://www.nccoastalfishing.com/linecalculator.htm


----------

